# Virtualbox does not follow boot order



## judusfloratos (Oct 8, 2019)

I am successfully using Windows 10 in VirtualBox (5.2.32) on a FreeBSD host (12.0-RELEASE-p10) and would like to access my CD drive from inside the Windows guest. I've followed the directions in the handbook and set the boot order in VirtualBox to hard disk followed by optical. When I start the Windows 10 VM, VirtualBox attempts to read the CD first and then gives the following error:


```
Failed to open a session for the virtual machine Windows 10.

The VM session was aborted.

Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
Component: SessionMachine

Interface: ISession {7844aa05-b02e-4cdd-a04f-ade4a762e6b7}
```

I looked up the result code in my favorite search engine and read suggestions that this may be a permission issue. However, following the handbook, I thought permissions would be resolved by ensuring my user is part of the operator group.

Has anyone run into this issue and resolved it?

Thanks.


----------

